# Leon Brooks Hines



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

With all the excitement on their Facebook page about crappie I took a ride up there today. It's been a couple of years since my last visit and the park is now under new management (past 2 years). Got there about noon. 

The morning crowd must have been phenomenal. There were spaces in the parking lot but also some rigs parked way down the road. I have never ever seen this before. 

Looked over the facillity for bank and wharf fishing. There's plenty of room for old folks and others who don't have a boat. It had been a while for me so didn't remember exactly what was available. We have a group from the local senior center wanting to do a little fishing from the bank. Great place to help them out.

Made a short video of the area.but it turned out on the dark side. will find the aerial video of the lake and post it soon. 






Aerial Video of the facility

https://www.facebook.com/LeonBrooksHines/videos/328998668017221/


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good info JB. You didn't make a few casts?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The new managers have a big Facebook presence. Those Alabama state lakes are usually pretty nice and well managed plus I don’t think you need an Alabama license but just a $5 permit. I see a lot of success from the Monroe county lake - it’s in Beatrice just above Monroeville


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Good info JB. You didn't make a few casts?


Didn't have any gear. Was out just for a ride to get out of the house. No wheels all week and the river flooding anyway really put a damper on activities. Mullet hole dried up months ago and river flooding for many weeks. Decided to just coast for a while but it's getting close to the time to get back on the water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> The new managers have a big Facebook presence. Those Alabama state lakes are usually pretty nice and well managed plus I don’t think you need an Alabama license but just a $5 permit. I see a lot of success from the Monroe county lake - it’s in Beatrice just above Monroeville


Not sure about Alabama residents, but Florida folks have to pay a $7.50 daily fishing license fee or buy the year long $12.95 state lake non-resident license. The year long license is obviously the best if you fish one of the lakes two times or more over the year. The is on top of the daily $3.00 park fee which I think everyone pays. 
Alabama knows how to manage these lakes. From what all I can tell they produce much better than the similar Florida Lakes we have in the Panhandle. 
I did learn today when Hines is fertilized and water is green you may as well stay home for a while.
I spoke to 5 or 6 incoming boats today and all of them had a nice mixed mess of fish, but not big numbers that I saw.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Drove all the way up here and didn't call or come by brother....we coulda ate next door! Keep that in mind next trip!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Drove all the way up here and didn't call or come by brother....we coulda ate next door! Keep that in mind next trip!


Sorry, didn't think about it, but this time went through Florala, hwy 4, etc. Same distance as thru Crestview and Blackwater....about 60 mile from DeFuniak.


----------

